# Bargello Florentine Needle Case



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

I've made a few lovely things using Bargello Tapestry.

I found this FREE pattern on the internet for a needlecase and I think it is stunning, so am about embark on a new project.

I'll keep you posted on progress.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Is Bargello Tapestry the same as what we call Bargello Needlepoint in the US? That was my impression from the pic, and that should be beautiful. Elizabeth


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

ParkerEliz said:


> Is Bargello Tapestry the same as what we call Bargello Needlepoint in the US? That was my impression from the pic, and that should be beautiful. Elizabeth


Yes I would think they are exactly the same thing. I've made quite a few things using Bargello listed under Other Crafts/Bargello and Kumihimo if you want to see them.


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

Just started my project.

Attached the Zweigart Mono fabric to the frame, centred it and begun the first 1/4 of the 4-way Bargello pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! I have a bunch of bargello patterns also. Love the way the flow.


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

2nd Quarter of main pattern


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

Main pattern complete, now need to fill in the rest of the background.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Beautiful design and colors.


----------



## Lynnb1949 (Jun 23, 2013)

U r good. So pretty


----------



## bgjcd (Mar 29, 2012)

I used to do a lot of Bargello - pillows mostly. Then I got hooked on knitting. It would be nice to take a break and do some work on canvas. You've inspired me.


----------



## Avigayil (Jul 26, 2013)

I love the colors you chose and the design is beautiful. Stunning!


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

Avigayil said:


> I love the colors you chose and the design is beautiful. Stunning!


Ditto ;-)


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful pattern. Is the outside area filled in with bargello stitches (in a neutral color), as will, or just single fill stitches?

As bgjcd mentioned, I used to do pillows as well, with designs that went right to the edges. I think I still have several pattern books for them. Always meant to get back to it, but it's been many years.


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

randiejg said:


> Beautiful pattern. Is the outside area filled in with bargello stitches (in a neutral color), as will, or just single fill stitches?
> 
> As bgjcd mentioned, I used to do pillows as well, with designs that went right to the edges. I think I still have several pattern books for them. Always meant to get back to it, but it's been many years.


The outside area, and back will be filled in with a neutral colour, and follow the pattern already established as the photo.


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

bgjcd said:


> I used to do a lot of Bargello - pillows mostly. Then I got hooked on knitting. It would be nice to take a break and do some work on canvas. You've inspired me.


I've made lots of items and posted a few of them on the Other Topics/Bargello and Kumihimo section, have a look they may be of interest to you. Some of the items were quite small, tablet cases and needle cases, so didn't take that long to do. The wall hanging took months of course.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

love to see your finished neddlecase


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

I would love to see how you finish into a needle case. I have a bargello piece I made over 30 years ago (12" x 12") as a pillow front that I never completed. It would be nice to finally use it and a needle case sounds perfect. It's not nearly as pretty as yours but it is wasted sitting in the unfinished pile!
Karen


----------



## Avigayil (Jul 26, 2013)

This is growing fast! I like the variations in stitch length and directional texture. Really lovely work!


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

craft crazy said:


> I would love to see how you finish into a needle case. I have a bargello piece I made over 30 years ago (12" x 12") as a pillow front that I never completed. It would be nice to finally use it and a needle case sounds perfect. It's not nearly as pretty as yours but it is wasted sitting in the unfinished pile!
> Karen


I will photograph each stage if that will help. Sewing Needle cases are normally about 3 to 5 inches square so around 3 x 6, 4 x 8, 5 x 10 etc.

A tablet case would be ideal for a 12" square, simply folded in half?

Or a Knitting Needle, Crochet Hook case?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

That is going to be beautiful!


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

Avigayil said:


> This is growing fast! I like the variations in stitch length and directional texture. Really lovely work!


The directional part is because it is a 4-way bargello pattern, so you take a 1/4 of any pattern, like a segment out of a cake, and then repeat it, as shown on the photos. Most Bargello is 2, 4 or 6 stitches long.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

That is lovely. I think I will make one for our secret Santa in my patchwork and quilting group. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

A tablet case would be ideal for a 12" square, simply folded in half?

Or a Knitting Needle, Crochet Hook case?[/quote]

thank you, a crochet hook case would be perfect, all of them in one place, can't wait


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

craft crazy said:


> A tablet case would be ideal for a 12" square, simply folded in half?
> 
> Or a Knitting Needle, Crochet Hook case?


thank you, a crochet hook case would be perfect, all of them in one place, can't wait[/quote].

Maybe lined with some pretty fabric and a couple of rows of elastic?


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the design. I haven't done bargello in year but makes me want to get the yarn and needle out again. Love your design.


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

Latest progress


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I love the way you posted the progress pix - beautiful work.


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

Latest progress and the yarns I used. I always try to use yarns I already have for small projects, and like most women have a stash of yarn tucked away.

I don't always conventional tapestry wools, and in this case the majority was 100% pure silks from Anny Blatt Silk'Anny, in the Light Olive background colour, and the Blue and Turquoise. This wool is not easy to work with as the silk frays easily, and goes flat, so you have to keep twisting it to get it's shape back. The other wools I'd lost the wrappers for so no idea what brand they are, but they have a silky texture so matched in well.


----------



## Mama Judy (Mar 12, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi everyone, back again with the finished needle case.

Hope you like it!


----------



## lesternewton (May 24, 2012)

Thank you for following through so quickly to the end. Lovely piece of work.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

That looks gorgeous.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my what a pretty needle case. You did a wonderful job on it. hanks for sharing from beginning to end love to see work in progress.


----------

